# Question about puppy coloring



## Mama4 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi! We have a deposit on a puppy- the litter was born over the weekend. We've never had a Havanese before, and I understand there are great color variations in the breed. I also understand that their colors can change drastically from birth to adulthood. We were really wanting a black/white combo or tan/white combo- and there were all black/white combo puppies. They are mostly black, with white bellies, chests, paws, and chins. A couple have a white strip on the head, too. I really wanted one with color variations in the face, I think that's so cute. The pictures are of them at 2 days old, and taken from the top- so the look really dark. One female has a white stripe on her head, starting just between the eyes and going back, and one little male has a cute little white blaze running from beside his nose, and up the right side of his face, over his eye. Looks like a little racing stripe! He, also, has some small touches of brown on his eyebrows and legs, from what I can tell. My question is this: I know that the black/white/tan combos can silver out- since his little face is mostly black, is that likely to happen to him? That little stripe is so cute, I'm just wondering if he will lose it. If anyone wants to share a pic of the older puppy or adult dog with the tops black and undersides white, that would be great! It's hard for me to imagine what they will look like bigger and with poofy hair...right now they look so small and "smooth"!
Thanks! Lynn


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Lynn and welcome! I hope you'll share photos with us!

I'd ask your breeder about the mom and dad to see what you might be able to expect with coloring.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

It all depends whether there a silvering gene in the genetics. What do the parents look like? Maybe ask the breeder about the grandparents. 

1st pic was when she was a newborn. 2nd at 6 months. I'll hafta find a recent pic. She hasn't changed dramatically since her coloring at 6 months, just more silver.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here she is a few weeks ago with my Papillon.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Camera phone so not the best of quality, but you can see that her muzzle whitened out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Is there a website to look at the puppies? It may have the parents on it which can give you ideas about how the dogs will turn out or we may know the pedigree to help you out.


----------



## Mama4 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, you guys are fast! Yes, I have pics of the parents- the dad is a very traditional black/tan/white- black all on top, tan paws, white chest, white chin, and cute white "eyebrows". The mom is a black/white parti color- mostly white with black spots and a black head. I didn't want to post pics yet, since I haven't asked the breeder permission, and haven't picked between the 2 puppies yet. Someone else on here may get the other- and I don't want to steal their thunder!  She did mention that he could silver out, so I assumed it was in his history. Just wondered to what extent they do that- but it sounds like each case is different. wow, "rdanielle"- your girl's face really changed. She's adorable! I like the new white on her nose, it really sets off her eyes!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks =) The silvering has really grown on me. I was always partial to black & white before.. She's currently expecting with a sire thats black & white so it'll be interesting how these puppies turn out. Well, a color change is in your favor as Havanese are well known for their color changes.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think there are any guarantees. You just have to love what you get! I've seen photos of black and tans that have silvered and gotten very light. I just had a foster, Jackson (lots of photos in the Meet Jackson thread) who is black and tan/white and held his color. Dusty was born with a chocolate head with a white stripe and her whole head has turned white, as has the head of her littermate who was black and white. That gene is in her background--Dusty's dad has a white head also.
In the puppy photo, Dusty is the one on the right. I think she was four weeks there and you can see silvering around the eyes a little already I think. The other photos are at 7 months and now at about 3 years.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

*Black and White coloring*

Here is Linus--no silvering that I can tell. I hope these help you get a picture of smooth puppy hair to longer hair with a black and white.

Karen

Linus is the one lying down sucking his thumb!









Linus at 4 weeks









Linus at one year


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

1st picture 6 weeks

2nd picture 5 months

Dexter has about lost all the white between the nose, some of the white is going away around the neck. 

Mom was black and Dad looks like Dexter. The other pups were black and white and one was black with white feet...1st litter and only 4 pups. 

Dexter is almost 6 months and really no change from the 5th month.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All my guys kept their coloring. Bella faded a little bit. Fred is still black, but has some grey too. Scudder stayed jet black.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You just don't know what you're going to get. That's part of the fun I think. This is Bailey as a puppy and grown up (well at least a teenager -ish).


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> I've seen photos of black and tans that have silvered and gotten very light.


A friend has a hav that is solid light cream and for a few years I assumed he was born that way. I was so stunned when she told me he was a black and tan when born! My havs have had color change but nothing drastic like that. Leeann, you know him


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Its like Pop Secret Popcorn, you never quite know what your going to get


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

rdanielle said:


> Its like Pop Secret Popcorn, you never quite know what your going to get


Well, I hope you get popcorn! ound:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, I was thinking back to when they had the mystery colors of popcorn. Pop Secret Qwiz, gotta love Google for those memory lapses! I remember our microwave was broken and my brother put it in a pan instead..What a mess! And, it wasn't a secret cuz he had to tear the bag apart lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad you said that because when I read your first response, asked my husband, "Isn't Pop Secret Popcorn just popcorn??" We used to buy Pop Secret all the time and I missed the colored option. Ha ha!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, ahh whenever I think Pop Secret I think back to when they had food coloring. That was my pet name for my niece as my brother & SIL decided not to find out to find the sex at the time.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I love seeing the color changes!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, Karen, I love the picture of baby Linus sucking his thumb!!! :baby:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in love with Linus. I think he and Max need a play date!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, I hope you get popcorn! ound:


ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker was black and white when he was a baby, now (2 years old) he's some shade of gray and white, (anything from charcoal to pewter,) depending on the lighting. :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I do think a lot of the puppies start out much darker and then lighten. This is Jackson at 1 1/2, and when he was a baby. His father has the dark mask around the eyes, but the mother is solid white. Jackson had a lot of blond on the top of his head as a puppy, but now it is mostly gone except behind his ears.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> Lol, I was thinking back to when they had the mystery colors of popcorn. Pop Secret Qwiz, gotta love Google for those memory lapses! I remember our microwave was broken and my brother put it in a pan instead..What a mess! And, it wasn't a secret cuz he had to tear the bag apart lol


Wasn't it Pop Magic or something like that?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

All I've come up with is Pop Secret Qwiz although I thought there was another similiar brand out there but don't recall the name. Got no hits on wiki with Pop Magic..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop_Secret


----------

